# How I got my GSD too stop biting.



## Vince Marino

*Photo Deleted*












This is the only thing that worked.


----------



## doggiedad

training works also plus it looks better.


----------



## Sunstreaked

"Time out" and a squirt bottle of water did it for us. 

That pic makes me sad.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm very sorry that this is your first post . . . puppies biting everything is very normal and anyone who decides to get a GSD should educate themselves and be ready and accepting of the puppy biting. Going through the biting stage is very important for them to be able to explore and test their environment, develop bite inhibition, and just be a normal, happy, bouncy, growing pup. If you prevent the puppy from using his mouth in a way that nature intended to, you will have a puppy that missed out on some very important life lessons. 

Pups using their mouth is like toddlers learning to use their hands to interact with the world. You wouldn't tie a toddler's hands behind their back because "they keep grabbing stuff", what you would do is suppervise the child, and give them age-appropriate toys to grab and play with. Same with pups.

When they want to bite, they want to play. It makes no sense to punish a normal puppy for acting in a normal way. The way to deal with it is to redirect to appropriate puppy toys, and play and interact with the pup. They learn that the way to get attention and fun is through playing with toys. 

Lots of info here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Also the muzzle you have on the pup prevents normal panting and should only be used for short periods of time, during emergencies. Please do not muzzle your dog and learn on how to deal with the biting (mostly, accept it, he will grow out of it). This pup is just too cute and adorable to not be given a chance to develop and grow normally. 

I also would like to remind all following posters, as a Moderator, to post _helpful_ information about bite-inhibition, and to _avoid_ attacking and bashing the OP (thank you posters so far :thumbup. There is a ton of good info here, I sincerly hope that Vince hangs around for some good pointers and some support through the puppy biting phase (they DO grow out of it!!! Patience!)


----------



## doggiedad

you saw it coming. man oh man was it coming. 
it could have been fun. :wild: 



Castlemaid said:


> I also would like to remind all following posters, as a Moderator, to post _helpful_ information about bite-inhibition, and to _avoid_ attacking and bashing the OP (thank you posters so far :thumbup. There is a ton of good info here, I sincerly hope that Vince hangs around for some good pointers and some support through the puppy biting phase (they DO grow out of it!!! Patience!)


----------



## Elaine

I can't think of anything constructive to say to this poster. All I can say is: poor puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl

agree


----------



## BGSD

I don't think a muzzle is going to teach him anything. I'm still trying hard to teach my 3.5 month old pup to not bite down on me so much. He's beginning to understand "OFF!" slowly, but I do have a bunch of red marks and scratches on my arms and legs. It's all part of having a GSD puppy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

What a beautiful pup. A muzzle will teach him nothing except that you have no patience and are not an effective leader and that life is a puppy is no fun at all. 

Personally I had the best luck with redirection. When I got frustrated I took a time out from the pup and put her in a crate with a peanut butter filled kong or a bone to chew on.


----------



## Hachiak

This is a big problem at home! 

Hachi bites like no other pup. I have tried everything, or at least I think I did, I would love more ideas... please!

I give him toys, he has tons, with different textures as well because of when he was teething. However, he seems to love to bite! How long does it take for him to grow out of it?

In a different subject almost, he bites when we try to correct him on something, not always, but for example: He was digging, my husband told him not to and grabbed his collar to put him inside, he turned and bit him too hard, it bled. Would this be considered aggressive behavior? Because this was the 3rd time. :help:


----------



## RazinKain

Hachiak said:


> This is a big problem at home!
> 
> Hachi bites like no other pup. I have tried everything, or at least I think I did, I would love more ideas... please!
> 
> I give him toys, he has tons, with different textures as well because of when he was teething. However, he seems to love to bite! How long does it take for him to grow out of it?
> 
> In a different subject almost, he bites when we try to correct him on something, not always, but for example: He was digging, my husband told him not to and grabbed his collar to put him inside, he turned and bit him too hard, it bled. Would this be considered aggressive behavior? Because this was the 3rd time. :help:


How old is your pup? Your pup may have thought your husband was initiating play so he played back. GSD pups mouth everything, that's what they do, as well as play rough. But, he/she will outgrow it. Like someone else posted, try redirecting the chewing with something other than your arm . But never muzzle your pup. Heck, you wouldn't gag a baby for crying or spank it for soiling it's diaper. Be patient, IT WILL PASS. Good luck and have plenty of band-aids on hand.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Unfortunately puppies do bite, but I don't think you can teach bite inhibition by using a muzzle. Muzzles serve a purpose but I don't think I'd use one for this purpose. 
How does he act when you take it off, and how many hours a day do you make him wear it if you don't mind my asking?

He's awfully cute, how old is he?


----------



## Hachiak

RazinKain said:


> How old is your pup? Your pup may have thought your husband was initiating play so he played back. GSD pups mouth everything, that's what they do, as well as play rough. But, he/she will outgrow it. Like someone else posted, try redirecting the chewing with something other than your arm . But never muzzle your pup. Heck, you wouldn't gag a baby for crying or spank it for soiling it's diaper. Be patient, IT WILL PASS. Good luck and have plenty of band-aids on hand.


, 


He is 7 months old, the 3 times he bit that I said it bled he also showed his teeth, it wasn't play... his playful bite also hurts, hehe, but these 3 times I thought it was a bit more than that. When he was about 18 weeks he had trouble with his bone, he'd show his teeth whenever we got close to it, so we found a way to fix that, with tons of patience, and he is doing much, much, better. As long as the biting will pass, we will be okay. I just worry when he shows his teeth before the bite...


----------



## BGSD

Maybe OP was just a troll. Joined today, this is the first post, and no others.


----------



## Zeusismydog

I do hope you are using this as a temporary measure. How much training has he had? Who are you training with now to help you correct this problem? How much exercise does he get? Do you practice NILF? I only had a brief pierod of Zeus biting and all I had to do was say OWW and then I crated him. What preceded the biting? Where you playing, was he eating, sleeping? Is he guarding his resources? Try and find out WHY he is doing this and what comes before. He is young and he needs to know his boundaries. There is a lot of information on bite inihibation on this site that is great. Also if you MUST use a muzzle (and I in no way support this) but if you MUST then get a basket muzzle. They can drink and pant in it and you can stay safe (again I don't support this but it is better than what you have on him). Try and find a good trainer. Try and get him out and excersize him mind and body. Obedience or even better agility is a great way to channel his mind and energy. Good luck.


----------



## Lin

BGSD said:


> Maybe OP was just a troll. Joined today, this is the first post, and no others.


that was my thought as wel.


----------

